# H & J, PFAFF BREWING CO



## MrShotgun (Dec 24, 2005)

Here is another interesting bottle.

 H & J, PFAFF BREWING CO - BOSTON - REGISTERED 1894 - REGISTERED
 (742 printed on the bottom.)

 Does anybody know anything about this bottle?


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Dec 24, 2005)

The Pfaff brewing co. was founded in 1857 by Henry and Jacob Pfaff and operated until  1901. Mostly german and later Irish immigrants worked there. Since your bottle says "registered 1894" on it, that means it was made between 1894 and 1901.


----------

